# error, eth0 : netlink : Network is unreachable

## gentoo_newguy

Hi im really confused about apache and i cant seem to get my heard around it.

I have a web server running on the system (Apache) 

i was running it from a local ip address 192.168.blah.blah

I now want to set it live So it uses my actually inet address.

I have forwarded the port on my router and everything .

I just need to no how to give my web server a static ip on linux and where to change the domain name

I seem to be getting  a few problems when i boot up apache and i have no idea where or how to fix the problemLast edited by gentoo_newguy on Tue Oct 30, 2007 5:58 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## My_World

Maybe start by editing your topic title with something like "Apache help needed", that will give people an idea what they are looking at when going through 7500 unanswered posts?

Also, pastebin the error messages you get with Apache and lets start from there.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Not sure if this is the log you are looking for 

```

[Mon Oct 29 18:55:46 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Mon Oct 29 18:55:47 2007] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...

[Mon Oct 29 18:55:47 2007] [notice] Digest: done

[Mon Oct 29 18:55:48 2007] [notice] Apache/2.2.6 (Unix) mod_ssl/2.2.6 OpenSSL/0.9.8d PHP/5.2.4_p20070914-pl2-gentoo configured -- resuming normal operations

[Mon Oct 29 18:59:57 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Mon Oct 29 18:59:57 2007] [alert] (EAI 3)Temporary failure in name resolution: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "CobraLight"

Configuration Failed

[Mon Oct 29 19:01:04 2007] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/sbin/suexec)

[Mon Oct 29 19:01:04 2007] [alert] (EAI 3)Temporary failure in name resolution: mod_unique_id: unable to find IPv4 address of "CobraLight"

```

Basically when i changed the machine over from my local ip address to my inet address on the router it stopped working.

I think i may need to set my domain names somewhere but actually have no idea where to set it.

Also i thought it could have something to do with the ip address do i need to physically give it my internet ip address ?

I have never setup a live Apache server before so no idea on what to do to actually make it live.

Thanks everyone

----------

## My_World

Have you read through this?

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Apache

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Yep thats how i got the apache server setup.

Maybe I have done something wrong though ?

Where would i set the domain name for the system ?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Does anyone no what the problem could be ? 

I have gone through the apache manuals and done everything. 

The server works fine until i forward the port on my router to make it available to net thats when i get this error message.

```

Starting Apache2 

apache2: apr_sockaddr_info_get() failed for cobralight 

apache2: could not reliably determin the servers full qualified domain name using 127.0.0.1 for server name

```

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Got rid of the problem now i just cant view the server when i change the ip address any ideas ?

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Hi im slowly fixing the problem.

Im now getting this error message

```
error : eth0 : netlink: network is unreachable
```

 but it then sets my ip to my public one.

Im very confused someone please please help

----------

## memoi2001

you apache IP should stay as your local one..

typing your public IP in a browser will send the request to your router which will then be sent to you PC by the router

basically, the only thing to set a web server as live is the router..

set your apache server to the localhost adress (127.0.0.1)

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Oh right excellent thanks i will get bk to u on the results.

----------

